# amazon plant recomendations



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I am looking for some additions to my amazon biotope. Currently I have a bunch of swords but am looking for some more variety of shape and colour. Any suggestions?

Rick


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

funny thing is amazon swords arent native to the amazon river basin. or at least thats what i was told


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll post a link later tonight with a full list of plants the link I found is really informative


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Nanokid said:


> funny thing is amazon swords arent native to the amazon river basin. or at least thats what i was told


well now wouldn't that be funny


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is one site 
Amazon Biotope

There is more I'm going to paste when I'm home


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is the other one check the links in the 1st post there are several regarding black water clear water and white water biotope lots of useful info

PlantGeek :: View topic - Setting up an Amazon biotope the RIGHT way


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

these were very helpfull.
thanks all!


----------

